# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Are Halo strength gains keepable with the extended use of test after discontinuation?

## Maverick_J8

I haven't managed to get a definite and solid answer from personal experience from the search function.

Are Halo strength gains keepable with the extended use of test after discontinuation? If we say that no muscle is gained and simply CNS play.

----------


## Doc.Sust

i would say maybe for a short period of time. wk or two at best.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> i would say maybe for a short period of time. wk or two at best.


Not really worth it then unless competing.

Dbol or drol clearly more favourable for permanent gains. Cheaper too.

----------


## Doc.Sust

^^^absolutely correct! my thoughts exactly. if you dont care about maintaining a low body weight for competition, then halo is over rated

----------


## Maverick_J8

> ^^^absolutely correct! my thoughts exactly. if you dont care about maintaining a low body weight for competition, then halo is over rated


I've been doing a bit of research on opinions since this post and transpires quite a lot of guys are claiming they are able to keep their strength gains from halo. 

Prop 100/day 8-10wks
Tren 100/day 6-8 wks 
Halo 4-6 wks 40mg/day

250mg/wk cruise thereafter

Are you saying I would still likely lose the halo gains within 2 weeks of stopping it? Even with tren and prop at 100mg/day?

----------


## Doc.Sust

if you keep the tren in the loop you have a better shot. true fact is this, if not two wks, you are going to lose the halo gains

----------


## powerliftmike

Halo didnt do anything for me. I tried 3 different cycles from different legit sources. Even went to 75mg/dy. Some people report good strength gains, but you will loose after. Either way its overrated, probably because very few have used it and not many sources carry it. Just adds to the rumors through parroting.

----------


## Maverick_J8

UPDATE - 

I run Halo, (not deliberately ignoring your comments and advice, but out of curiosity), and i have to say now you were both correct. 

Halo is overrated, and I didn't gain any "dramatic" or "freaky" strength, as users claim, whatsoever. 

However, the positives were it did act as an amazing fat burner, the fat dropping off quite literally, and it maintained my peak strength very effectively. 

Now, I'm on drol at the moment and in comparison, Halo doesn't even come close to strength gains.

Doc.sust right on with your original advice. 

I may use again in the future as an extra in a cutting cycle, but as for strength drol and dbol every time.

----------


## graeme87

There are not a lot of reports on personal experience with halo so it's great that you have come back with some feewdback. It would be even better if you could give a little more detail.

What dose did you run and for how long? Can you gives us numbers on what the strength gains were?

----------


## Maverick_J8

> There are not a lot of reports on personal experience with halo so it's great that you have come back with some feewdback. It would be even better if you could give a little more detail.
> 
> What dose did you run and for how long? Can you gives us numbers on what the strength gains were?


30mg day for 5 weeks. 20mg in the morning, 10mg mid afternoon or before workout. 

I can honestly say, there are no numbers to report. I didn't gain on anything. 

And I can almost guarantee they were legit because of my source. 

As mentioned though, great as a cutting agent. The dryness and hardness does not compare.


EDIT - Considering how dry I was, technically I should of not maintained my peak strength.

----------


## graeme87

How much strength do you think you would have lost without the halo?

----------

